
Government bans fax machines in the NHS - edward
https://www.bbc.co.uk/news/uk-46497526
======
isostatic
Intercepting a fax is pretty tricky, you either have to physically break into
the phone network (in which case all calls are insecure), or you have to have
the sender misdial and happen to send to the attacker’s number.

That’s sounds far more secure than typical network based communication.

